# meet "Miss Zetta"



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, here's a few photos of our new addition to the family, born 4/1/11. She arrived this morning a bit shy on the leash brought her home gave her a nice bath drank and ate good now she is taking a nap. She has a few marks from tough playing with the others but that is expected.














































-cheers


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pretty little girl you got there!thanks for sharing her with us


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

cute girl... check out those front legs/paws.. she's gonna be big


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

aww, she soo cute i love the first pic with her wittle teeth


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww she's adorable  Congrats on the new addition


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

She is so beautiful! When (far far in the future!) I get another APBT, I want a black one.  Great pictures, too!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words! will update as she grows. 

she's from Garner's Ch Bobby Peru x Miss Zorro II


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

love the ears!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a cutie!!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking little pup.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello gang, here's some more updated photos we took today at the beach. 
Miss Zetta @ 4 1/2 months. -cheers.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

a short video of the pups put together the other day.. nothing special just a spirit of the moment having a few cold ones enjoying some good weather here in Boston area.

GO PATS!!! -cheers.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cute pup  Wasn't that Pats game great last night??!?!?! Wes Welker and his 99 yd TD!! Where you at in Boston? I am from MASS as well


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww she's so dang cute  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Very cute pup!!!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Cute pup  Wasn't that Pats game great last night??!?!?! Wes Welker and his 99 yd TD!! Where you at in Boston? I am from MASS as well


Thanks!.. It certainly was a great game to watch. Glad to see Welker back in gear...one of my favorite players. I hope Dan Koppen is alright, they can't afford to lose him. I'm from Lynn.. City of Sin.. 



kg420 said:


> Awww she's so dang cute  Thanks for the update.


Thanks.. she is getting there. she had demodectic mange past month or so and it's finally clearing up slowly. started around her right eye and a few patches on her back, but her eye looks good just on her back it's taking longer.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool....not to far from me. I'm in Medford . When did your girl start with mange? My girl started right after her first heat cycle and now its finally gone. I am getting her spayed though because hormonal influx and stress from being in heat can bring it out more. Hope your girl doesn't get it back. I hope you aren't planning on breeding her because it will pass on to the pups  Mange stinks!!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i wont jump on the band wagon...ill drive it! very cute dog, reminds me of my boy when he was young


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

good girl


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Cool....not to far from me. I'm in Medford . When did your girl start with mange? My girl started right after her first heat cycle and now its finally gone. I am getting her spayed though because hormonal influx and stress from being in heat can bring it out more. Hope your girl doesn't get it back. I hope you aren't planning on breeding her because it will pass on to the pups  Mange stinks!!


Yes indeed we are very close by..  we share the same weather...brrrr snow is around the corner..LOL 
She started with the mange roughly about a few months ago. 1st time the vet prescribed Goodwinol ointment for 10-14 days but that didn't help any..matter of fact it got worse. She only had 1 patch around the eye at that time. If I started her right away on Ivermectin she would have been all done by now..but the 2 weeks was a waste applying the ointment.

I had plans on breeding her but this has changed. I was going to keep a male pup and the rest to my family and friends. It really stinks I wish I have known what I know now. I'm not the ONLY one that bought a pup from the source that had this issue. Others PM'd me and asked if my pup had mange and I was very upset but..live and learn I guess.

========



zohawn said:


> i wont jump on the band wagon...ill drive it! very cute dog, reminds me of my boy when he was young





Diggit said:


> good girl





BastienBully said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks guys..cheers


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

whoo hooo another Masshole! I'm in Quincy. welcome and your pup is adorable! Who is the cutie with your girl? and what beach do you go to? North shore or south shore?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

She's getting big


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

ames said:


> whoo hooo another Masshole! I'm in Quincy. welcome and your pup is adorable! Who is the cutie with your girl? and what beach do you go to? North shore or south shore?


Oh yeah another local.. always a pleasure to meet new local friends.

Friends of ours live in Nahant... we take the pups there for a swim (doggie beach area) or at Lynn woods lake. I live a few blocks away from one of Lynn woods entrance which is ideal for us & pup's exercise. -cheers


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> She's getting big


last week's vet visit her weight was 35.4 lbs. not bad for 5 1/2 months.

Thanks


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

JimmyG said:


> last week's vet visit her weight was 35.4 lbs. not bad for 5 1/2 months.
> 
> Thanks


That's about what Keira was at about that age  
Sorry about the mange though...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is stunning!! . I love her. Look at that girl swimming are you going to try dock dogs with her??


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Aww! I've been to Lynn before. My sis used to live in Winthrop, but they moved up to Bradford a few years back. Didn't Lynn ban APBT's though? Stupid id-jits. Your gal sure is pretty, and I'd def try dock jumping with her!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Aww! I've been to Lynn before. My sis used to live in Winthrop, but they moved up to Bradford a few years back. Didn't Lynn ban APBT's though? Stupid id-jits. Your gal sure is pretty, and I'd def try dock jumping with her!


Around Massachusetts there are "restrictions" but not and out right ban on them. Although I believe currently Worcester wants them banned and I have heard they are banned in Winthrop (but unconfirmed). Lynn had a well known biker owned shop called Barrett's Bullpen. He breeds and competes in WP but his dogs look more Am. bully to me. He also sells pit bull paraphernalia. Last I heard he was shut down maybe Jimmy can confirm that  Lynn has had alot of pit bull related issues over the years but Dorchester, Ma. is far worse for that. I don't know how old this list is but here's a run down on bans/restrictions.
Punish the Deed, not the Breed!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Indie said:


> Aww! I've been to Lynn before. My sis used to live in Winthrop, but they moved up to Bradford a few years back. Didn't Lynn ban APBT's though? Stupid id-jits. Your gal sure is pretty, and I'd def try dock jumping with her!


Thanks again everyone. she is a sweetheart.

Regards to our City's laws, they need to be on a leash and muzzled at all times.

here's a link on some BS a journal staff wrote followed by some comments.

Ban pit bulls | Lynn Journal


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Around Massachusetts there are "restrictions" but not and out right ban on them. Although I believe currently Worcester wants them banned and I have heard they are banned in Winthrop (but unconfirmed). Lynn had a well known biker owned shop called Barrett's Bullpen. He breeds and competes in WP but his dogs look more Am. bully to me. He also sells pit bull paraphernalia. Last I heard he was shut down maybe Jimmy can confirm that  Lynn has had alot of pit bull related issues over the years but Dorchester, Ma. is far worse for that. I don't know how old this list is but here's a run down on bans/restrictions.
> Punish the Deed, not the Breed!


Yes, Barrett's Bullpen is still open.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

JimmyG said:


> Yes, Barrett's Bullpen is still open.


Oh cool. You ever go there? He has all those crazy spike collars and harnesses.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, Lee he has all sorts of spiked collars and harnesses available. We went there a few weeks ago with my friend. He has a female pup (lonzo line) from him and takes his dog for regular shots.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

JimmyG said:


> Yes, Barrett's Bullpen is still open.


Oh cool. You ever go there? He has all those crazy spike collars and harnesses.

Sorry this posted twice!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

JimmyG said:


> Oh yeah, Lee he has all sorts of spiked collars and harnesses available. We went there a few weeks ago with my friend. He has a female pup (lonzo line) from him and takes his dog for regular shots.


Does he have game lines? Some of the dogs on his web page look more bully / staff than apbt. I have heard stories about him but I wont get into that here  I'd like to check his store out sometime.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

I haven't seen all his dogs recently but when my friend purchased his pup he said that he has a few game dogs... but mostly what you mentioned. I think his website needs to be updated. LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

JimmyG said:


> I haven't seen all his dogs recently but when my friend purchased his pup he said that he has a few game dogs... but mostly what you mentioned. I think his website needs to be updated. LOL


You think lol! I looked at it this morning and it says it is still under construction. Alls you can view is the main page. He doesn't even have any merchandise to look at lmao!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

I do websites... I should give him a call. LOL


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Miss Zetta on the mill. :clap:


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Update on Miss Zetta at 7 months and weighs 48 lbs.


















































































Toro at 10 months




























Toro & Miss Zetta


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful Dogs man!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Sadie appreciate it.


----------

